# Wing Chun in Montana?



## Kadin (May 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I desparately want to begin training in Wing Chun but can't find any schools in my area.  I am posting here in hopes that there is someone in or close by Missoula, Montana that teaches Wing Chun or knows of someone that teaches in my area.

I have done lots of searching on the internet with not luck.  So, in an attempt to find independent teachers in the Missoula, MT area I look to this community for an answer.

Thanks!!
Kadin


----------



## qwksilver61 (May 23, 2008)

Sifu Steve Brandon in Billings,look him up.


----------

